# Jehovah witness and pre operative tx



## lsmft (May 3, 2010)

Is there a code out there for Jehovah witness and refusal of transfusion? We have a pre op patient who is receiving procrit pre operatively as a result and coverage with insurance may be an issue.

Has anyone dealt with this? 

L


----------



## JulesofColorado (May 3, 2010)

I'm going to take a stab at this. 
According to the Faye Brown Coding Handbook:
"Patients are often referred to hospital ancillary services for preoperative evaluations that involve a variety of tests performed in various departments. Patients may also be referred for preoperative blood typing. In this situation, one of the following codes is assigned, with additional codes for the condition for which surgery is planned and for any findings related to the preoperative evaluation: "
§ V72.81**Preoperative cardiovascular examination 
§ V72.82**Preoperative respiratory examination 
§ V72.83**Other specified preoperative examination 
§ V72.84**Preoperative examination, unspecified 
§ V72.86**Encounter for blood typing 

I suggest V72.83 for the preop, plus code for the condition for surgery and V64.2, Surgical or other procedure not carried out because of patient's decision.


----------



## lsmft (May 3, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 3, 2010)

Have you looked at *V62.6*? (it's a 2ndry dx only, though)


----------



## daedolos (Mar 7, 2018)

Any Jehovah's Witness update for ICD 10-CM?

Peace
?_?


----------



## cgaston (Mar 8, 2018)

Z53.1 Procedure and treatment not carried out because of patient's decision for reasons of belief and group pressure


----------



## daedolos (Mar 8, 2018)

cgaston said:


> Z53.1 Procedure and treatment not carried out because of patient's decision for reasons of belief and group pressure



Thanks!  I see that it's a new code for 2018 edition.

Peace
@_*


----------

